# I'd Go Green and Growing with Shock and Awe



## DomJamesToTheBasket (Apr 20, 2005)

*Shock and Awe plan revised*

Milwaukee trades: 
#1 Bogut 
#36 Head 

Milwaukee receives: 
#2 Williams 
#22 McCants 
#52 Gilchrist 

Atlanta trades:
#2 Williams
#31 Winston

Atlanta receives: 
#1 Bogut

Denver trades:
#22 McCants
#52 Gilchrist

Denver receives:
#31 Winston
#36 Head


2005

sign Joe Johnson
re-sign Gadzuric, Pachulia

Ford(22) Mason(28) Johnson(24) Williams(19) Gadzuric(27)
Williams(23) McCants(21) Smith(30) Pachulia(21)
Gilchrist(21) 

2006

1st Round: Rodney Carney

Ford(23) Mason(29) Johnson(25) Williams(20) Gadzuric(28)
Williams(24) McCants(22) Carney(22) Smith(31) Pachulia(22)
Gilchrist(22) 

2007

re-sign Mason
sign Varejao

Ford(24) McCants(23) Johnson(26) Williams(21) Gadzuric(29)
Williams(25) Mason(30) Carney(23) Varejao(25) Pachulia(23)
Gilchrist(23) 


Fantastic depth at every position from 2005-2009. Williams and Johnson
form a deadly duo for a good 5 years. Ford is able to push the ball at
maximum speed and penetrate with ease due to these athletic and pure 
shooting forwards. Gadzuric isn't counted on to score and dominates on 
the defensive end. McCants becomes a top 6th man and eventually replaces
Mason in the starting lineup and is very solid. Joe Smith is the top big
man off the bench, until the Bucks opt to sign Varejao in 2007.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Outstanding trade proposal! Outstanding. I would do it in a heartbeat! I think it is excellent. McCants would be awesome pushing Redd in practice. But it is a long shot...

If Bucks use that #2 to take Marvin you pick up McCants...wow!


----------



## DomJamesToTheBasket (Apr 20, 2005)

First post revised and projected over 3 years........


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

If Denver can obtain McCants that early then why trade him? That doesn't make sense.

In theory good...but communism worked in theory as well.


----------



## DomJamesToTheBasket (Apr 20, 2005)

Denver has a greater chance obtaining one solid player at #31 and #36 then they would at #22 and #52. 22 is almost as much a crapshoot as 31 and 36 is far and away a better pick than 52. Going back the last 5 years or so there have been as many solid players going from 31-40 as there have been 21-30. Denver also has a greater chance of 2 players becoming solid because of this. I do think McCants will be good and that's why I'd like to see the Bucks go this direction, but he has some character issues(projected #30 on draftexpress). A guy with issues that some may think go late 1st round is not an ideal guaranteed contract candidate. 

Safer play - Less risk And there is certainly some good talent at #31 and #36


----------

